# live plants for gold dust day geckos



## newton2608 (Apr 12, 2011)

hello all i am getting a exo terra 60x45x45 and having 2 day geckos, could someone please tell me what plants are suitable please for my vivariium and the geckos many thanks in advance


----------



## newton2608 (Apr 12, 2011)

newton2608 said:


> hello all i am getting a exo terra 60x45x45 and having 2 day geckos, could someone please tell me what plants are suitable please for my vivariium and the geckos many thanks in advance


anyone ?


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

try this Phelsuma UK - Everything for your Day Geckos

all plants on this site will be fine, except maybe some of the carnivorous plants.


----------



## newton2608 (Apr 12, 2011)

Gman86 said:


> try this Phelsuma UK - Everything for your Day Geckos
> 
> all plants on this site will be fine, except maybe some of the carnivorous plants.


thankyou


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Give Gill at justairplants a PM. she does reptile safe starter packs for different sized vivs. and is easily the most knowledgable plant person I have ever met.

shes on here or on her website of the same name

john


----------



## newton2608 (Apr 12, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Give Gill at justairplants a PM. she does reptile safe starter packs for different sized vivs. and is easily the most knowledgable plant person I have ever met.
> 
> shes on here or on her website of the same name
> 
> john


hi john i was looking at these 

6x LIVE TERRARIUM PLANTS - Flowering Bromeliad Mix - 5cm pots | eBay


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

newton2608 said:


> hi john i was looking at these
> 
> 6x LIVE TERRARIUM PLANTS - Flowering Bromeliad Mix - 5cm pots | eBay


Someone on here a while ago was saying that the seller you just linked to was pretty good, personally I'd go with Jill at Justairplants, she'll get you some nice young broms and brom offsets which look the biz, the types advertised above are all readily available in tesco, asda etc, and homebase, and B & Q and often for a couple of quid. In fact, if you're a bit nifty you can take my approach, go into homebase, B & Q, morrisons, etc about once a week, look for the broms that are dying back and look around the bottom of them for pups and offsets, if there are a couple coming off, buy the plant at the (normally massively) reduced price, take it home, look after it until the pups are a decent size, remove them, and you have a number of nice young broms for a quid or so.

Dave


----------



## newton2608 (Apr 12, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Someone on here a while ago was saying that the seller you just linked to was pretty good, personally I'd go with Jill at Justairplants, she'll get you some nice young broms and brom offsets which look the biz, the types advertised above are all readily available in tesco, asda etc, and homebase, and B & Q and often for a couple of quid. In fact, if you're a bit nifty you can take my approach, go into homebase, B & Q, morrisons, etc about once a week, look for the broms that are dying back and look around the bottom of them for pups and offsets, if there are a couple coming off, buy the plant at the (normally massively) reduced price, take it home, look after it until the pups are a decent size, remove them, and you have a number of nice young broms for a quid or so.
> 
> Dave


nice 1 again dave !! before planting mate what do i have to do to the plants like the roots have to be washed and that yeah ?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

newton2608 said:


> nice 1 again dave !! before planting mate what do i have to do to the plants like the roots have to be washed and that yeah ?


Depends where they're from, if they're from Gill, then no, I think TerraWorld grow their's organically too, but from other places it's worth giving them a thorough wash and rinse, unless you can be sure there are no pesticides or fertz present. I usually leave them out of the viv for the first month or two, potted in fresh soil, this gives them chance to detox. I don't do it for this reason, I just buy plants and don't get round to putting them in the vivs for ages :lol2:

Dave


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

You will want a live substrate as well, seeded with springtails and tropical woodlice. I use Ecco earth, orchid bark, tree fern and sphagnun peat mix. Unless you know your plants I would contact Gill.


----------

